
Avoid adding a new library to the project - DmitryNovikov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0369/
======
dozzie
It applies to Python, Ruby, and other languages all the same. Adding a library
relinquishes control over bugs to third parties. This is very, very costly
once a bug happens, because you can't just fix the issue and be done with it.
You need to make a patch and make it to the upstream, or you need to patch the
library and manage that.

------
jjn2009
As a javascript/node dev I respectfully decline your suggestion.

~~~
k__
I just ask myself, will it save me much time and could I do it myself?

Something like D3 or scrypt is worth a dependency. Scrypt even if it's only
used once or twice.

But something like Moment only if I use it at large scale.

